# My 4 rats! ♡



## Sulgixo

Just a few photos of my rats and me.

*Rattata* (fancy black berkshire satin) was my first rat. I bought her at the pet store about a year ago. She is still my favorite rat ♡ She is such a sweetie. She runs around my whole house, never chews cords, will sleep with me, and just follows me everywhere. She's the definition of a perfect rat. She is about a year and a half years young. She has gone through so much. I have spent over $300 on her vet bills. The worst thing she has gone through was she had a larvae growing in her. A mosquito had planted a horse fly larvae in her. I took her into the vet and they took out the larvae, which was more than an inch big.
*
Baby* (dumbo slate blue irish velveteen) I got her as a baby from a breeder. She is also so sweet. She loves kisses and she is so curious about everything. She'll come lay at the foot of my bed at night or even between my legs. She gets really scared of quick movements and loud noises, and she is really jumpy and energetic. She always attacks my hand and wrestles with it. 

******** (dumbo dalmatian satin)

*Bluey* (dumbo russian silver satin)


----------



## PipRat

Beautiful rats and nice cage (I have the same one) AND I today just rearranged my ramp in the same way yours is in your pic!


----------



## CarolineRose

Gorgeous ratties, but now I have to ask who that adorable little fuzzie♥ is in pic #7?


----------



## JessyGene

aw so cute! I love the pic of the rat kissing you


----------



## Sulgixo

Thank you all! The rat in #7 is Baby. She's the one I'm kissing.


----------

